# It's Time to Enable Two-Step Authentication on Everything. Heres How.



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> If you dont already have two-step authentication enabled on your all your account, you really need to turn it on for anything sensitive. Heres how.
> 
> If youre not worried about the security of your accounts, youre ignoring a serious threat thats confirmed by a neverending deluge of security breaches. Two-step authentication is one of the best ways to prevent unauthorized access to your accounts, even if somebody manages to steal your password. Heres how to do it.


Here


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

in about a year or so it will be recommended there be a three step authentication in order to stay secured. I hate to say this but I really do not see a need for two step for all accounts. the only account I have a two step is with my password manager lastpass. at this time, I think that is safe enough.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Good for you....:up: This is just an option for those who might want to consider it...Options, eh?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

just as a side note, if you do enable 2 step auth, and you are using any apps or programs to access your account. Like an email client on a PC or phone/tablet 
you will need to get a special APP password to continue to access the account.


----------

